# Microphone comparison test



## marco_ktl (Sep 6, 2009)

Test made with an Orange Tiny Terror 15W all tube amp driving an Orange cabined loaded with a Celestion V30. The guitar used is a Charvel mod 6 with Floyd Rose and a Seymour Duncan Jeff Beck humbucker.
I used an 8ch preamplifier: ELBERG MP8.
The test is done with: GrooveTubes a1, Shure SM57, Sennheiser e906 and MD421.
No compression or EQ has been used whatsoever.
AD converters from a MOTU 8pre.


----------



## Kirill (Apr 14, 2010)

I liked the combo of MD-421 with GT-A1 nice. Other kind of nahh, wesides SM-57 it's a standard for those purposes in many studio, even though I founf it a bit too bright on a Distorted guitar example. GT-A1 alone sounded a with bit lack of clarity to me. MD-421 was pretty nice alone on Dist. Gtr. Even though gotta admit GT-A1 sounded dicsent in paired mode. Even better paired up with SM-57. Didn't relly liked the combo of E906 with SM-57, I'd say a bit too muddy... Pretty nice on MD-421 with SM-57. A bit too bassy though. I haven't seen you trying combo of MD-421 with the GT-A1 on Distorted guitar though. Nice testing.


----------



## DrGeoff (Dec 27, 2007)

The position of the microphone across the cone area will make a huge difference in sound when close miking. So this test appears to have different mics positioned at different places across the cone area. Each mic will be recording a different sound, so the differences heard between mics are not all attributable to the mic properties. The further away from the cone, the less effect this has. It would be interesting to hear the same results with the group of mics located a metre or two away from the speaker cone.


----------



## marco_ktl (Sep 6, 2009)

Kirill said:


> I haven't seen you trying combo of MD-421 with the GT-A1 on Distorted guitar though. Nice testing.


Yes, it's the last of all examples!
And thanks! I hope this test will help! 

Cheers,
Marco


----------



## marco_ktl (Sep 6, 2009)

gswan said:


> The position of the microphone across the cone area will make a huge difference in sound when close miking. So this test appears to have different mics positioned at different places across the cone area. Each mic will be recording a different sound, so the differences heard between mics are not all attributable to the mic properties. The further away from the cone, the less effect this has. It would be interesting to hear the same results with the group of mics located a metre or two away from the speaker cone.


I just "decided" subjectivly the positions I liked best for the single mics. Will definitly try what you suggested! That will be my second test :nerd:
But I hope that this little test will help people in having a better idea of what microphone can do to the captured sound!

Cheers,
Marco


----------

